# How do YOU clean Sheephead?



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a couple of pics or a tutorial on a decent way of cleaning Sheephead?[/font][/size]


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had pretty good success with this method, except I don't break the ribcage off like he does. I use a serrated knife and kind of rock it back and forth.

http://floridasurffishing.com/fishcleaning/cleanarticle1.html

Good luck!

Dale


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I know this sounds crazy, but you will be surprised at how well it works. Starting at the tail, take your fingernails and rake the scales back towards the head. You will be shocked at how much easier it is to scale a sheepshead like this. Then you can filet it off the backbone.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *tyler0421 (12/30/2009)*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6XnbSugRCw


+1


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *tyler0421 (12/30/2009)*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6XnbSugRCw


I did this video last year for the same question , I like to just leave the bones intact and stay away from the stomach containts. But i'm starting to see alot of sheephead being caught right now i guess i have to get back after them soon.If there is any other fish you would like to clean and want a second opinion i would love to make another video.

TIM


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *recess (1/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *tyler0421 (12/30/2009)*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6XnbSugRCw
> ...


Hey Tim, 

Thanks for the video as this is how I now clean sheephead...way easier and cut my time in half. 

As far as other fish cleaning videos, Tony Kaiser taught me how to clean a Wahoo starting from the tailangling knife blade downard as the backbone is raised into the meat if that makes sense.Wahoobackbone is a bit different from many fishand the traditional run the knife down theback will waste some meat.

After removing the meat from the back bone, Tony then cross cut every 10 inches or so and fileted out. Just easier this way asWahoo has rather long filet...

I'd like to see the Recess way of cleaningHoos!

Oh, and trigger fish too! Tough skin...must be a better way..

Jimmy


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Video was great! Once the hard part is done, the meat from the Sheepheads are always tasty. The Wahoo is one of my favorites, just always hard to come by. Now I'm hungry!

Tight Lines!

Chris


----------

